# Maxima Antitheft



## npirzada (Sep 12, 2004)

I have a nissan maxima 1989 with antitheft. On occasion my alaram for antitheft goes on and the car will not start. I have taken out the fuses for antitheft, but the problem still exists. The only way i can disable the antitheft is to unplug cable from the battery, but cable the is being used for the antitheft is also being used to power up the engine. Does anyone know how to get this problem fixed ?

thanks,


----------



## JaGz120 (May 5, 2004)

Yea, take your key, turn it to the right, (From the driver side door) Alarm will stop and you can start your car. Lemme guess, you unlocked your car without a key and opened it after a while?


----------



## npirzada (Sep 12, 2004)

You are correct. I will try this out today.

Thanks for your input.

Naveed


----------

